#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Strange Occurence

## Balam_del_Monte

i have posted this on another forum, but i hope to get more answers here.

A while ago i was taking a nap with my face in the pillow.
When i was about to get up, i felt a light pressure on my body that prevented it from happening along with soft growl.
i am not one who really believes in demons much, 
but if there is a better explanation to what else it might be, I'd like to hear it.
i also had woken up to scratches on my arms, thighs, and chest different times around this incident.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

We have a member here that has also woken up with scratches on him. I have also as Odin and Isis and others here. Go to Darknight's thread or even the one Isis posted and it might help you a bit. I think they are in off topic occult.

----------


## isis

i still have the spell harlock gave me..

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

thanks
i took a look at Darknight's pot
i also have no nails, nor do i have a pet.

----------


## isis

my cat did not make mine.. cause i had handprints on my arms but they were alos bruses..

----------


## Gazeeboh

I've had this too, not the spooky growls or anything, but the scratches.
It usually occurs when you are really rocking magick.
Don't get freaked out, just get rid of anything bad you have around. Clear the air.

----------


## Darknight

> thanks
> i took a look at Darknight's pot
> i also have no nails, nor do i have a pet.


But the thing is in this case you are receiving scratches all over am I correct?

I have only been receiving them on my neck and its only been recent since I have received anything so elaborate as that. I mean I some times receive injuries like this but nothing like what your talking about. 

It sounds like a typical haunting to me. But it also sounds like you got something attached to you.

if I may ask how long has this been happening?

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

its stopped now
i moved from that place last month
a friend had told me that there have been numerous attacks like this reported to a demon hunter she knows, the latest one is from Texas
but
yeah
i am fine right now, but i wanted to know what it was.
when i was living at that place, the scratches had been going on for over a year. The growling and pressure thing only happened last November

----------


## Darknight

hmm demon hunter you say. I have never met one not sure what to say about that.  :Sad: 

I am glad to see that your doing well and that the attacks have ceased.

It possibly was a demonic attack.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

thanks for caring :Smile: 
do you know of any good resources on the subject 
I am in the closet with my studies and I could use some methods of protection that uses little neccessities

----------


## redhand

While I was in the military I was told by the AfroAmericans that it was the Witch riding their backs the Hispanics called it the Dead are on top of you.

Basically what this is is sleep paralysis, and can happen when entering sleep (hypnagogic paralysis), or when waking (hypnopompic paralysis). 

For the sake of clarity it is necessary to distinguish between two kinds of sleep paralysis. The one is normal and absolutely necessary and occurs during REM sleep in order to essentially disconnect the body from the dreaming mind so that it wont thrash about attempting to enact the rigors of dream-life and hurt itself doing so.

Dysfunctional sleep paralysis, sometimes known as "awareness during sleep paralysis", occurs when the mechanism that disconnects the brain from the body fails to reconnect upon awakening. The brain has left the REM state behind but the body paralysis persists. 

Though this 'out of synch' stage may only last a very short time - normally no more than two minutes - it can seem much longer to the consciousness having the experience. Sleep paralysis, the inappropriate kind, is often associated with perceptual inaccuracies that can range from fleeting illusions to full blown hallucinations. 

Studies show that hallucinations may range from the "full-blown", where the hallucinatory believes that the experience is 100% real and objective, to the pseudo which is still vivid but lacking the substantial quality of regular perceptual experience. 

Most experiences of sleep paralysis fall into the pseudo-hallucinatory category where there is an almost ethereal quality that does little to detract from the powerful level of fear that typically accompanies the experience. 

Statistics report that 20% to 40% of people report having had some or other version of sleep paralysis. For a third of them the experience is nothing more than a momentary fear of the possibility of paralysis followed by a swift return to normal. Because the experience may be barely noticeable, or simply ignored, it is considered entirely possible that everyone has experienced sleep paralysis in one form or another. 

A substantial two thirds of those who report having experienced sleep paralysis describe episodes of hypnagogic and hypnopompic hallucinations of varying degrees. In simple language the hallucinations are similar in nature, distinguished only by their association with those experienced at sleep onset and those upon waking. 

Features of the hallucinations have often been postulated as an explanation for the proliferation of reports of alien abduction and demon visitation. The reason for this is the characteristic nature of the hallucination. There tends to be certain uniformly experienced features that include the "sense of a presence" that is felt to be malevolent in nature. 

People who suffer from sleep paralysis often report the sense of there being someone in the room with them. They speak of a pressure or weight felt on the body, often in the vicinity of the chest area. 

Hearing and seeing things will often accompany these hallucinations. Less common is the sense of floating out of the body and the tactile experience of being touched or grabbed. 

A rare number of sufferers speak of a falling sensation or vibrations. Whatever the particular configuration of symptoms all report a vivid level of fear. This is shared by all, even those who, on some level, recognize that the experience is not altogether real. 

This vivid and horrific experience of sleep paralysis is not culture specific. It affects people across the world and literature and mythology are full of references to it. In Canada it is called "a visit from the old hag", in Japan it is being "bound and fastened in metal". The Mexicans use a phrase that means " the dead getting on top" and in the southern United States it is known as "the witch riding your back". 

Often associated with the serious disorder, narcolepsy, the occurrence of sleep paralysis is thought to be associated and exacerbated by sleeping in a supine position coupled with increased stress levels, disturbed sleep schedules and/or sudden changes in environment or lifestyle. 

Studies show that sleep paralysis tends to be reported from an early age, around ten years old, peaking at 17 and then reducing markedly thereafter. Although the experience is a disturbing one and may even trigger a search for meaning that may include suppositions of alien abductions or demon possession the actual disorder is considered to be terrifying but benign. 

People who suffer the condition on a regular basis sometimes form support groups where ways of coping are discussed and exchanged. The basis of this informal treatment is principally centered on ways of coping with the high levels of fear. Learning to relax, breathe and let the situation resolve itself are suggested along with a step by step physical exercise beginning with the extremities and working towards the core.

----------


## Darknight

I have experienced this as well Red. At least once in my life. To me its very interesting as to how it happens but on the same token its not an enjoyable thing to go through.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

sleep paralysis would be a good explanation but during that nap I was fully conscious and I was trying really hard to sleep but I couldn't so about forty five minutes I gave up and when I tried to get up, that's when it happened

----------


## Lady Dunsany

If you were fully conscious it could be that it was your astral body half in and half out. This can happen when you are fully awake. It could also be another situation entirely. My husband has a totem that is a panther and this panther can be seen sometimes in the house and has swiped at my legs and left scratches. What ever it is if it is not the above two it is something trying to get your attention.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

what ever it is, I think its stopped or just can't seem to find me

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Good. Let us hope it stays that way, if not we are here.

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

Yep, let's hope

----------


## Darknight

> If you were fully conscious it could be that it was your astral body half in and half out. This can happen when you are fully awake. It could also be another situation entirely. My husband has a totem that is a panther and this panther can be seen sometimes in the house and has swiped at my legs and left scratches. What ever it is if it is not the above two it is something trying to get your attention.


woah.... O_O do totems normally just attack at random?

----------


## Balam_del_Monte

i guess it can be a totem, i'd try to meditate and find out, but my home is too loud and is always filled with people

----------


## astralelf

I'm going to say that it was probably a spirit connected to the house. If it was a demon or a totem it would have followed you. Just my opinion.

----------


## VIRAL

scratches are very easy for spirits, human and otherwise, to manifest. it was probably a somewhat recently deceased person who does not know how to express themselves and wanted attention or just did it for the hell of it. this is actually very common in hauntings. they probably just wandered on after that. older spirits and demonic entities have much more "grown up" ways of expressing themselves.

----------

